
Studying generalists and specialists by mapping the universe of Reddit - isaacwaller
http://csslab.cs.toronto.edu/gs/
======
ziddoap
> _There is no web site here. Perhaps you were looking for the website of the
> [...]_

I'm not positive, but I believe this is the article the OP intended to post:

[https://www.cs.toronto.edu/~ashton/pubs/actdiv-
www2019.pdf](https://www.cs.toronto.edu/~ashton/pubs/actdiv-www2019.pdf)

~~~
reidmcy
It's working for me, just takes a couple seconds to load

~~~
ziddoap
Strange, the OP link is taking me to:

[https://csslab.cs.toronto.edu/gs/](https://csslab.cs.toronto.edu/gs/)

Which I receive the message I posted above, reproduced fully below:

 _There is no web site here

Perhaps you were looking for the website of the Department of Computer
Science. Otherwise, we are afraid that we do not know what you were looking
for and cannot provide it. If you are coming through a link to an IP address,
the content you are looking for may be present on our support website. _

